# Safety Concern



## Phil W. (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a 7mm Rem Mag Sendero that was made in 1994. I bought it last year from a widow of our hunting club member. I have shot about 50 rounds through the rifle without any issues. Today, when I flipped the safety off, the rifle fired. I open the bolt, extracted the brass and when I closed the bolt back to the down position, the rifle dry fired again. I checked the trigger pull with a trigger scale and it's set at 2 lbs. The previous owner may have messed with it or it may have come from the factory that light. Should I take this to a gunsmith and have him try and adjust the trigger or just install an aftermarket trigger? If aftermarket is the way to got, what brand/model or part number trigger should I buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2018)

its a 700 Remington... everyone knows they have those issues, and Remington has a recall on them.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yup,  there was a recall on triggers for that problem a while back.  BIG lawsuit over it.


----------



## killerv (Dec 17, 2018)

Replace it with a Timney

Odd are it was boogered with. It's too tempting for the backyard gunsmiths.


----------



## Phil W. (Dec 17, 2018)

I have lost count of how many 700s I have bought, sold, traded and hunted with in the last 40 years. This is the first one that I have ever had do this. Makes me think the previous owner messed with the trigger because I have never seen one come from the factory set at 2 lbs.


----------



## Clemson (Dec 17, 2018)

Remington seals the adjustment screws with clear lacquer.  If it has been removed, the trigger has been messed with.  I recommend putting a Timney on it.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## Muldoon (Dec 17, 2018)

Clemson said:


> Remington seals the adjustment screws with clear lacquer.  If it has been removed, the trigger has been messed with.  I recommend putting a Timney on it.
> 
> Bill Jacobs



+100


----------



## transfixer (Dec 17, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> its a 700 Remington... everyone knows they have those issues, and Remington has a recall on them.



  The recall is supposed to be on 700's made after 2006 , up until around 2013 ,   if his was made in 94 ?  then it isn't involved in that, sounds like someone messed with it and set it too low.   

    I know I've got a 700 that was made around 90 or 91 , and I've never had an issue with the trigger on it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 17, 2018)

It's not hard to fix the trigger adjustment to where it won't do that, if an adjustment is what caused it in the first place.  Just pull the action, find the screw (probably covered in nail polish) and adjust it until you can flick the safety off without dropping the firing pin.  Or you could just replace it with a Timney trigger as has been suggested, if you don't mind spending $100 or so on it.


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 17, 2018)

Get a timney.  I just put one on my remington 788.  You wont look back.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 17, 2018)

send me the old one if you swap it out 

sounds like it may have been improperly adjusted.  All three would need to be adjusted to make sure it is all correct creep, overtravel and sear enguagement. It probably can be gone over by a good armorer or smith.  I have seen a white color sealer on them too.  Ifyou have lost confidence in the old one...to keep the webs out of your head ...change it.

Rifle Basix has the same size shoe that the factory trigger has.  The others get progressively narrower...Jewell being the narrowest I think


----------



## killerv (Dec 18, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> It's not hard to fix the trigger adjustment to where it won't do that, if an adjustment is what caused it in the first place.  Just pull the action, find the screw (probably covered in nail polish) and adjust it until you can flick the safety off without dropping the firing pin.  Or you could just replace it with a Timney trigger as has been suggested, if you don't mind spending $100 or so on it.



and thats the problem, backyard gunsmiths thinking they only had to touch one screw, to do it right, all three need to be adjusted.

I've got a nickle timney sitting on my  workbench, adjusted and ready to go if you think you could install it yourself. Really the only tricky part is putting in the bolt release spring.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 18, 2018)

killerv said:


> Really the only tricky part is putting in the bolt release spring.



And that’s not even tricky if you only knock the pin out enough to swing the trigger out


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 18, 2018)

killerv said:


> and thats the problem, backyard gunsmiths thinking they only had to touch one screw, to do it right, all three need to be adjusted.
> 
> I've got a nickle timney sitting on my  workbench, adjusted and ready to go if you think you could install it yourself. Really the only tricky part is putting in the bolt release spring.



Yes there are 3. But only the sear engagement screw effects the gun firing when the safety is released.  He asked how to stop the malfunction. Not how to do a trigger job.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 18, 2018)

2# i feel is below the factory spring capabilities.  I generally agree with the statement that only one needs adjustment.  Provided that you know for a fact that the other 2 are correct.  That may not be the case here.  I would evaluate all three and seal them back up.  Since this is a new to him...I believe the trigger job is in order.

An AD is a terrible thing to waste in many ways.  To regain confidence in the rifle he should do one or the other.


----------



## killerv (Dec 18, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> Yes there are 3. But only the sear engagement screw effects the gun firing when the safety is released.  He asked how to stop the malfunction. Not how to do a trigger job.




I don't care for your tone.

a "trigger" job is what sounds like got him in the situation he is in. A trigger job is in order to fix it, start from scratch with the front two screws and set the sear accordingly.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 18, 2018)

killerv said:


> I don't care for your tone.
> 
> a "trigger" job is what sounds like got him in the situation he is in. A trigger job is in order to fix it, start from scratch with the front two screws and set the sear accordingly.



Yes,  an unknown adjustment by a third party. 

Just because I didn't go into full detail you assumed that I have no idea what i'm talking about.  You also assumed the OP lacked the common sense to read what I said about adjusting a screw and go type "how to adjust Remington 700 trigger screws" into Google and find more thorough instructions, or at the very least ask more questions here.  Working on a gun isn't some black magic super elite craft that only select people are capable of.  It's just a detailed task that requires you to pay attention and follow simple instructions.  It's not "backyard gunsmiths" that cause problems,  it's morons who don't know how to read and follow basic instructions and instead just wing it.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 18, 2018)

I think your detail lacked some information... whether he knew it or not.. is irrelevant.

I actually think "Backyard Gunsmiths" may cause problems
I doubt it was a task oriented moron that created the problem


----------



## Buckstop (Dec 18, 2018)

As easy as a timney trigger swap is, I believe I’d just bite the bullet and drop a timney in and be done with it. You can even order them preset at the poundage you want down to 1.5#. Easy fix that for $100, you will have total confidence in and its a darn nice trigger too. As Jester said, just dont drive second pin out past the release spring. Itll slide right in. A gen1 sendero is worth the upgrade anyway. Have a cpl and love them.

I had a M700 in the late 80’s that I had a trigger job done on that did the same thing. Caught it before I had an AD. Took it back and the guy could’t get it right so replaced it altogether with another walker.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 18, 2018)

Spend $125 and buy a Timney. It takes about 15 minutes to swap out the old one and there are no nagging thoughts.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 18, 2018)

nmurph said:


> Spend $125 and buy a Timney. It takes about 15 minutes to swap out the old one and there are no nagging thoughts.  And send Jester the old one.



there fixed that for ya


----------



## jglenn (Dec 19, 2018)

pull you action out of the stock... then clean the crap out of the trigger. spray carb cleaner works fine. then soak it in lighter fluid and leave it. no oil nothing else. you can check the adjustment screws to see if someone has played with the trigger.

two biggest reasons for the Walker trigger to fail are it being dirty and someone messing with the trigger return spring and/or the sear engagement screw.

they are perfectly safe at 3.5lbs of pull, as long as, you keep them clean.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 19, 2018)

People that aren’t knowledgeable of tinkering with triggers shouldn’t attempt to do so. There are some things in life you can just jump into without knowledge, and perhaps learn as you go, but triggers aren’t one of those such things.

So, unless your knowledgeable, the best thing to do is, change to a Timney Trigger, and send your old one  to Jester. ?

Seriously, change the trigger, and you’ll have a piece of mind, and a great rifle.


----------

